# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area) شروحات :  كيف تجبر هاتف آيفون 8 أو آيفون 8 بلس على إعادة التشغيل

## mohamed73

مع هاتف آيفون 8 الجديد لن يكون بوسعك استخدام نفس الطريقة السابقة  لإجبار الهاتف على إعادة التشغيل كما هو الحال في آيفون 7 أو آيفون 7 بلس.ففي هاتف آيفون 7 كل ما عليك فعله هو الضغط مع الاستمرار على الزر  الجانبي وزر خفض مستوى الصوت في آن واحد لمدة 10 لعشر ثواني على الأقل إلى  أن يظهر شعار شركة آبل.لكن لو قمت بتجربة الطريقة السابقة في هاتف آيفون 8 فسيتم تفعيل ميزة الطوارئ SOS والتي ستعمل وفقاً للإعدادات المسبقة في الهاتف. *ولإجبار هاتف أيفون 8 أو آيفون 8 بلس على إعادة التشغيل عليك اتباع الآتي:* اضغط على زر رفع مستوى الصوت وحرره بسرعة.بعد ذلك، اضغط على زر خفض مستوى الصوت وحرره بسرعة.اضغط مع الاستمرار على الزر الجانبي إلى أن يظهر شعار شركة آبل.

----------


## walid.com

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم

----------

